# chemical leaching question



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

the question is i want to use my dandalions but the people who lived here before sprayed the weeds and now everyone around me does. So i was wondering how long before it would be safe to use the weeds from my lawn. Thanks all in advance.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

The spray used most on dandelions is usually just 2,4-D. It works on leaf contact and does not remain active in the soil. When the plant that is sprayed is dead, the one that comes immediately after is fine to eat. 

So, no residual chemicals to worry about.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

awesome thanks linc will try some greens and mabe wine in spring


----------

